# lye question



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Been using sodium hydroxide, but am still trying to figure out why I can't use my own soap (chemistry issue)...wasn't there another form of lye you can use (potassium something?), and where can you get it?

Have ruled out all the fats as being the culprit (unless it's LARD? LOL)


Just to refresh, I can't use glyceryn (store bought) soap either, OR anyone else's goat milk or homemade soap. I can use "normal" bar soap (Ivory, Dove, Zest etc) and any liquid soap or shampoo.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Sodium hydroxide is the only lye that will make solid/hard soap. Potassium hydroxide is what is used to make liquid soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ivory, Dove and Zest all contain sodium hydroxide....look at the first ingredient......and although they do take some glycerin out in the soap making process of their detergent type bars, there is gylcerin in Zest, Dove and Ivory. Surely all the homemade soap you have tried does not contain lard? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Amanda, has anyone else tried using your soap?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Have you ruled out fragrance being the issue?


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, all the gm soap had lard in it .. mine was all unscented. Bought some here that was scented, but same problem. No one else has issues, :blush :nooo just me and just uh... south of the border


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it is possible that this is a bacteria /yeast issue with your body. Do you or have you ever taken beneficial bacteria? Do you have frequent urinary or yeast infections? Have you been on antibiotics? 

If this is a possibility, not having a good balance of yeast and bacteria in your body can cause other issues that you have not considered. 

Another possible issue may be your PH levels.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

No frequent yeast infections, and only had one UTI in my life, and no antibiotics. Do goat milk, yogurt and kefir count for beneficial bacteria? Maybe if there's a good supplement you could recommend? This has been an issue as long as I can remember. Ph levels...how would I check or alter (if possible) that?


----------

